# The Perfect Weapon Form



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

Hey all,

Knowing how much i love to learn and practice forms, and having learned all the required forms for my next belt level, my instructor has taught me the Perfect Weapon Form.  I am having a blast learning this form and i was wondering if anyone else has tried to piece it together from the movie.

I know when i watched it (before learning it) i would be able to pick up a technique here and there, but now watching it and knowing exactly what Mr. Speakman is going to do next, just makes it that much more intense.

My instructor tells me that it contains a lot of techs from my next Long Form 6 (as well as techs from 4) and has really helped to firm up the left/right aspect of the weapon techs for me.  (A FUN CHALLENGE!)  I also find it to be a nice workout (more kicks than in the my earlier forms).   

The only problem i'm having is watching the video and doing the still-frames with the remote - as far as i know it hasn't been released on DVD.  I am thinking of taking the video snippet and burning to a CD or DVD, so i can watch frame by frame.  Thank goodness for modern technology!  Does anyone know any interesting stories about the creation of this form or the movie?  Just curious.

Good Journey!

Kenpo Mama :asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

Actually I have the movie rented currently and it is my favorite Kenpo Movie. What do you want to know lol.


----------



## Michael Billings (Aug 18, 2004)

Mr. Parker choreographed the movie and Mr. Conater has a lot of first hand knowledge aboout it.  It is part of Long Form #4 and Long Form #6, but was it done as you see it on tape, or was much of it on the cutting room floor?  What was shown was cool ... but not a Form with a central theme except what would look good on film.

 -Michael


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

Michael Billings said:
			
		

> Mr. Parker choreographed the movie and Mr. Conater has a lot of first hand knowledge aboout it. It is part of Long Form #4 and Long Form #6, but was it done as you see it on tape, or was much of it on the cutting room floor? What was shown was cool ... but not a Form with a central theme except what would look good on film.
> 
> -Michael


Thanks for responding Mr. Billings, i kinda' figured that "some" of the form was left on the cutting room floor in order to hold the viewer to the screen for the opening 1 min 30 sec. intro to the film.  At times it is a little less than symetrical and some of the techs are done a "little" differently than i have seen before.  You are also correct about the form not having a central theme - but it is COOL!

I hope Mr. Conaster gets a chance to respond to this thread and maybe add some insight into what the thoughts were on the choreography of the form and also what was "left behind" in the actual film.

Thanks again,

Good Journey,

Kenpo Mama (Donna) :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> Actually I have the movie rented currently and it is my favorite Kenpo Movie. What do you want to know lol.


Hey Mark, you fellow Perfect Weapon lover!  When i started learning the form, my hubby (pete - also a martial talk contributor) ordered the tape for me.  So now i get to watch it anytime i want!!!  It is a great kenpo flick!  The only problem is that as soon as my family hears the "THE POWER" music, they run for the hills!!!   "OH No!!!!  She's watching it again!!!!"  So now i mute the sound so i can watch it without disturbing anyone (read - anytime and as often as i want!)  LOL!!!

Peace 

Kenpo Mama (Donna) :ultracool


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

Mr. Speakman did a demonstartion at the Battle of Atlanta a few years ago, I saw it on ESPN 2 and video taped it, and he does that form, and there is no off angles shots.  If I can get someone to transfer it to mpeg format I will let you know Kenpo Mama.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Mr. Speakman did a demonstartion at the Battle of Atlanta a few years ago, I saw it on ESPN 2 and video taped it, and he does that form, and there is no off angles shots. If I can get someone to transfer it to mpeg format I will let you know Kenpo Mama.


 
Rob, that would be fantastic!  Thanks for responding!  Sounds like it was awesome!  

Peace,

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

I thought about putting the that song as background music on my homepage of my business website. But I did one better.

A sound bite from Kindergarten Cop: "You come in here and point a gun at me while I am trying to get a manicure!" 

LOL LOL!!!


----------



## Shodan (Aug 18, 2004)

Hmmmmm.........I got this video for Christmas last year- one of my favorite movies too.  I am currently learning Long 6 so now that I know there are parts of it in there.........I will have to go look at it again and see if anything looks familiar to me now!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

I undersatnd the addiction.


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 18, 2004)

I loved that form as well and have always wanted to learn it, but haven't found a way yet.  I still have a copy of the movie from when it was first on HBO.

 Has anyone learned this form and wrote down a description of it? I bet that would be something to have archived because every kenpo forum I have ever seen has had questions about what he was doing.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 18, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Does anyone know any interesting stories about the creation of this form or the movie? Just curious.
> 
> Good Journey!
> 
> Kenpo Mama :asian:


OK, I'll chime in. When Mr. Speakman was here shooting "The Gunman" here in Dec 2002 someone asked this question. As I recall, as Mr. Billings has said, Mr. Speakman said the form was part Long 4 (and Long 5?) and Long 6 with a little Goju thrown in. In particular he put in a part somewhere in there that made it onto the film that was Goju as a tribute to Mr. Angel. Mr. Speakman told us that Mr. Angel got very emotional when he saw it because he properly took Mr. Speakman's meaning that Mr. Speakman was saluting Mr. Angel in this part of the film.

Very cool anecdote I thought. He also said that this was the only Kenpo part of the movie that Mr. Parker didn't see. Mr. Parker choreographed all the fights apparently, but let Mr. Speakman make up the form on his own, Mr. Parker never saw the completed form or the completed film. Mr. Speakman also does not like to reminisce about the Perfect weapon because he himself gets very emotional. He says that he spent a lot of time on the movie and the set working with Mr. Parker and it is just very emotional for him to recall.

That is all I know. :asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

If anyone has a VCR with a S plug & in the back of their video and sound card they can hook up the VCR to the computer and download the movie to HD and then burn it to the DVD Recorder. 

Things you need on PC ( I maybe missing somethings here but it will get the thoughts flowing lol)

DVD Recorder
128 MB Video Card with S Video Plug
Surround Sound Card
DVD Recording Software
100 MB Storage Space to place Movie on HD


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> If anyone has a VCR with a S plug & in the back of their video and sound card they can hook up the VCR to the computer and download the movie to HD and then burn it to the DVD Recorder.
> 
> Things you need on PC ( I maybe missing somethings here but it will get the thoughts flowing lol)
> 
> ...


Think I'll just practice it with Kenpo Mama.  :ultracool KT


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 18, 2004)

lookin at those specs, that rules me out :idunno: 

i sure hope somebody could do this, i'd love to get copy from someone, just the intro form


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 18, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> OK, I'll chime in. When Mr. Speakman was here shooting "The Gunman" here in Dec 2002 someone asked this question. As I recall, as Mr. Billings has said, Mr. Speakman said the form was part Long 4 (and Long 5?) and Long 6 with a little Goju thrown in. In particular he put in a part somewhere in there that made it onto the film that was Goju as a tribute to Mr. Angel. Mr. Speakman told us that Mr. Angel got very emotional when he saw it because he properly took Mr. Speakman's meaning that Mr. Speakman was saluting Mr. Angel in this part of the film.
> 
> Very cool anecdote I thought. He also said that this was the only Kenpo part of the movie that Mr. Parker didn't see. Mr. Parker choreographed all the fights apparently, but let Mr. Speakman make up the form on his own, Mr. Parker never saw the completed form or the completed film. Mr. Speakman also does not like to reminisce about the Perfect weapon because he himself gets very emotional. He says that he spent a lot of time on the movie and the set working with Mr. Parker and it is just very emotional for him to recall.
> 
> That is all I know. :asian:



Thanks for posting that, Doug. I remember that seminar (the night after the film shoot). It was GREAT; it was only scheduled for an hour but it turned out to be 3 hrs long and packed with a lot of info!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

punisher73 said:
			
		

> I loved that form as well and have always wanted to learn it, but haven't found a way yet. I still have a copy of the movie from when it was first on HBO.
> 
> Has anyone learned this form and wrote down a description of it? I bet that would be something to have archived because every kenpo forum I have ever seen has had questions about what he was doing.


Right now i just have it written in terms of the techs that are included in order, there are a few transitions between techs so you can kinda' pick it up by slowing the tape down and watching.  There are rod techs, storm techs and a bunch of lances, and it also includes a five sword variation.  Maybe in a couple of months (when i feel more comfortable with it) i'll try to get it down on paper including the transitions, if it doesn't turn up elsewhere.

Good Journey

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

cdhall said:
			
		

> OK, I'll chime in. When Mr. Speakman was here shooting "The Gunman" here in Dec 2002 someone asked this question. As I recall, as Mr. Billings has said, Mr. Speakman said the form was part Long 4 (and Long 5?) and Long 6 with a little Goju thrown in. In particular he put in a part somewhere in there that made it onto the film that was Goju as a tribute to Mr. Angel. Mr. Speakman told us that Mr. Angel got very emotional when he saw it because he properly took Mr. Speakman's meaning that Mr. Speakman was saluting Mr. Angel in this part of the film.
> 
> Very cool anecdote I thought. He also said that this was the only Kenpo part of the movie that Mr. Parker didn't see. Mr. Parker choreographed all the fights apparently, but let Mr. Speakman make up the form on his own, Mr. Parker never saw the completed form or the completed film. Mr. Speakman also does not like to reminisce about the Perfect weapon because he himself gets very emotional. He says that he spent a lot of time on the movie and the set working with Mr. Parker and it is just very emotional for him to recall.
> 
> That is all I know. :asian:


Great Story!  Thanks for sharing it.  I could see how Mr. Speakman would get very emotional speaking about the film.  They must have worked together very closely over the course of filming.  I didn't realize that Mr. Parker did not see the completed film.  I never looked at the release date.  How very sad.  It is a great kenpo movie.  Now you also have me wondering about the Goju part of the form - maybe that is the part that i can't relate to anything else.  Go figure.

Thanks again.

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 18, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Hey Mark, you fellow Perfect Weapon lover!  When i started learning the form, my hubby (pete - also a martial talk contributor) ordered the tape for me.  So now i get to watch it anytime i want!!!  It is a great kenpo flick!  The only problem is that as soon as my family hears the "THE POWER" music, they run for the hills!!!   "OH No!!!!  She's watching it again!!!!"  So now i mute the sound so i can watch it without disturbing anyone (read - anytime and as often as i want!)  LOL!!!
> 
> Peace
> 
> Kenpo Mama (Donna) :ultracool



It's one of my favorite movies too (not the dialogue, just the Kenpo stuff and the fact that Mr. Parker worked on it also).   It's interesting how many actors who are famous now were in it as well.....anyway, the weird thing is, I saw it in the theatre when it first came out (I was in college on a date with some guy) and then years later, when I enrolled in a Kenpo school & saw a picture of Mr. Speakman I told my fellow students, "I've seen a movie with that guy in it.  Who is he?"  Boy, did I get an earful.....so maybe seeing that film years ago was foreshadowing the future.....;D


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I undersatnd the addiction.


Ah yes, *cues the theme song*  - *removes furniture and some articles of clothing* - "I GOT THE POWER"!  Life is good!

Kenpo Mama:ultracool


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

Gin-Gin said:
			
		

> It's one of my favorite movies too (not the dialogue, just the Kenpo stuff and the fact that Mr. Parker worked on it also). It's interesting how many actors who are famous now were in it as well.....anyway, the weird thing is, I saw it in the theatre when it first came out (I was in college on a date with some guy) and then years later, when I enrolled in a Kenpo school & saw a picture of Mr. Speakman I told my fellow students, "I've seen a movie with that guy in it. Who is he?" Boy, did I get an earful.....so maybe seeing that film years ago was foreshadowing the future.....;D


Hey Gin-Gin, one of my favorite lines from the movie - when kim talks about enrolling jeff in a kenpo school and the father says - "not one of those hippie schools????"  I just roll on the floor!  I also saw the movie before i started kenpo and i still remember thinking it looked mighty awesome!  Especially when he beats the couch up with the sticks!  I've often had furniture i wanted to do that to.

Peace,

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 18, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Hey Gin-Gin, one of my favorite lines from the movie - when kim talks about enrolling jeff in a kenpo school and the father says - "not one of those hippie schools????"  I just roll on the floor!  I also saw the movie before i started kenpo and i still remember thinking it looked mighty awesome!  Especially when he beats the couch up with the sticks!  I've often had furniture i wanted to do that to.
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Kenpo Mama :ultracool



You're right, Kenpo Mama--how could I forget the "it's not one of those hippie schools is it" line?  It's a classic, and still cracks me up!!  :rofl:


----------



## Rick Wade (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> If anyone has a VCR with a S plug & in the back of their video and sound card they can hook up the VCR to the computer and download the movie to HD and then burn it to the DVD Recorder.
> 
> Things you need on PC ( I maybe missing somethings here but it will get the thoughts flowing lol)
> 
> ...



I have a VHS DVD Recorder.  That is the way I have converted all of my Kenpo seminars of Mr. Parker so they are perserved.

V/R
Rick English


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 18, 2004)

Mark Weiser said:
			
		

> If anyone has a VCR with a S plug & in the back of their video and sound card they can hook up the VCR to the computer and download the movie to HD and then burn it to the DVD Recorder.
> 
> Things you need on PC ( I maybe missing somethings here but it will get the thoughts flowing lol)
> 
> ...



This may be obvious but before anyone wastes an afternoon....that's svideo *in* not svideo *out*! Lots of video cards have svideo out (so you can watch stuff thats on your computer on your TV) but only more expensive ones have svideo in that lets you do video capture, such as nVidia VIVO cards.

Ian.


----------



## Olethros (Aug 18, 2004)

I've recorded the form into a .mmv file. It's around 1.2MB so the quality is not that good but good enough so you can study the form. If anyone has a suggestion on how to upload and share the file....


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

Olethros said:
			
		

> I've recorded the form into a .mmv file. It's around 1.2MB so the quality is not that good but good enough so you can study the form. If anyone has a suggestion on how to upload and share the file....




 There are 3 ways.  

1.  Contact Kaith Rustaz and see if he has a place here on MT

2.  Start an email list for anyone that would liek a copy.

3. Post it on a webpage.

At worst you can send it to me and i could post it on my site and ,make it downloadble.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 18, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Ah yes, *cues the theme song*  - *removes furniture and some articles of clothing* - "I GOT THE POWER"!  Life is good!
> 
> Kenpo Mama:ultracool




That pic is from my web cam.  That is the original movie poster which is also autographed up his leg.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> That pic is from my web cam. That is the original movie poster which is also autographed up his leg.


OMG!!!  How did i miss that?  Very cool piece of kenpo memorablilia Rob. 

And great suggestions for Olethros .mmv file.  I hope this works out.  Thanks Rob.

Kenpo Mama (Donna) :ultracool


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

Olethros said:
			
		

> I've recorded the form into a .mmv file. It's around 1.2MB so the quality is not that good but good enough so you can study the form. If anyone has a suggestion on how to upload and share the file....


This sounds terrific, i would really love to see it.  Rob has made some suggestions to make it accessible, hope this works out, i know i for one would love to see it.

Kenpo Mama (Donna) :ultracool


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 18, 2004)

Olethros said:
			
		

> I've recorded the form into a .mmv file. It's around 1.2MB so the quality is not that good but good enough so you can study the form. If anyone has a suggestion on how to upload and share the file....



man that sounds great.  i'd love to get a copy of it.  PM me if you can, lets make transfer arrangements.

if you'd like here is my msn messenger ID. maybe we could transfer that way...?

sapperstorm@hotmail.com

thanks again for your efforts


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 18, 2004)

I think it should be made available as a downloadable file here on MT. That would rock!!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 18, 2004)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> Think I'll just practice it with Kenpo Mama. :ultracool KT


You betcha' KT.  See ya later in the week.

KM


----------



## Olethros (Aug 19, 2004)

Just sent the file to Rob Broad. I suppose you should expect the link.

Note that you have to increase the brightness to see clearly. Sorry guys, it is from an old videotape, had to keep the size low.... don't shoot me!

Sapper6 - If this doesn't work, we'll do that transfer.


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 19, 2004)

sounds great.  thanks again for your efforts artyon:


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 19, 2004)

I just put the link for downloading the clip on my website.  Here is a quick link  http://dynamickenpo.tripod.com/id32.html  if that doesn't work for you go to http://dynamickenp.tripod.com  it is in the Galleries page.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I just put the link for downloading the clip on my website. Here is a quick link http://dynamickenpo.tripod.com/id32.html if that doesn't work for you go to http://dynamickenp.tripod.com it is in the Galleries page.


Rob thanks so much for posting the downloadable clip.  Now we can all watch it as often as we like! 

Also thank you to Olethros for the great effort to get this to us.  It is a little dark, but i kept lightening the screen and i could see just fine.  

Finished up the form today in class, now i gotta' WORK IT!  I'll let ya know how it goes.

Kenpo Mama (Donna) :ultracool


----------



## cdhall (Aug 19, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I just put the link for downloading the clip on my website. Here is a quick link http://dynamickenpo.tripod.com/id32.html if that doesn't work for you go to http://dynamickenp.tripod.com it is in the Galleries page.


Excellent. Thank you.

You know, I just realized that I have the Perfect Weapon and I could have made that clip as well.

I might try since yours has the lines in it. I'll post it if I'm successful.


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 19, 2004)

Thank you to Olethros, we are all very appreciative of your work.


----------



## cdhall (Aug 19, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Thank you to Olethros, we are all very appreciative of your work.


Yes, thank you. If I can make one that is brighter I'll post it for everyone. I think my tape has only been watched 2-3 times. I'm not sure what shape it is in but I did buy it new.

I guess I could put it on DVD before it gets too bad?


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 19, 2004)

I just changed the brightness as I watched it.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 19, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> I just put the link for downloading the clip on my website. Here is a quick link http://dynamickenpo.tripod.com/id32.html if that doesn't work for you go to http://dynamickenp.tripod.com it is in the Galleries page.


Thanks for that Rob!  And uh...Donna is it getting :angry: hot in here?


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Thanks for that Rob! And uh...Donna is it getting :angry: hot in here?


He is quite the specimen!  Lets roll that one more time!  Just have to see that section of thrusting lance!  the tech i mean!!!!  Uh-oh - that was the bad Donna!

Peace,

Donna :ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 19, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> He is quite the specimen! Lets roll that one more time! Just have to see that section of thrusting lance! the tech i mean!!!! Uh-oh - that was the bad Donna!
> 
> Peace,
> 
> Donna :ultracool


Hee hee hee hee he...now I see why you want us to keep this on our desktops!


----------



## Rob Broad (Aug 19, 2004)

Ladies if you quit rubbing your thighs together that feeling will go away.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Hee hee hee hee he...now I see why you want us to keep this on our desktops!


 
BWAHHHAAAAAHHAAAA!  My plan has worked!  Now desktops all across martial talk will have "the ULTIMATE power!"

Donna


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

Rob Broad said:
			
		

> Ladies if you quit rubbing your thighs together that feeling will go away.


But Rob, honestly i just want to be able to slow it down to watch the form!  And i've been practicing a lot of back-kicks today  - aren't you supposed to rub your thighs together when you back-kick?  Huh????

Donna :ultracool


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 19, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> BWAHHHAAAAAHHAAAA! My plan has worked! Now desktops all across martial talk will have "the ULTIMATE power!"
> 
> Donna


Donna seriously, great challenge for you.  Maybe you can document the moves.

And Rob...:whip: down boy!!!


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 19, 2004)

thanks again, you guys rock! :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Donna seriously, great challenge for you. Maybe you can document the moves.
> 
> And Rob...:whip: down boy!!!


Already working on it!  Just want to get the transitions to feel more fluid and yes, i'll get it all down on paper.

Donna


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 19, 2004)

Just saved it for, uh, future reference -- ?!  Asked my older son to help me do it - and all he wanted to know was why I was saving such 'dumb' music.  Guess I won't have to share the file with anyone *smiles slyly*.

Seriously, thanks guys.  KT


----------



## SpLaTz (Aug 19, 2004)

That movie is what motivated me to find a Kenpo school.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

SpLaTz said:
			
		

> That movie is what motivated me to find a Kenpo school.


I think the same can be said for a lot of folks around these kenpo parts!!!!  Welcome to the forum SpLaTz!!!  Enjoy!  

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 19, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> BWAHHHAAAAAHHAAAA! My plan has worked! Now desktops all across martial talk will have "the ULTIMATE power!"
> 
> Donna


If you download XP Powertoy  you can save it as a Screensaver from your videos.   I've got a classic vintage Kenpo tape from 76 that I use as mine and it runs continuously until you hit the mouse or key after it starts.

DarK LorD


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 19, 2004)

I have it on my desktop lol!


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> If you download XP Powertoy you can save it as a Screensaver from your videos. I've got a classic vintage Kenpo tape from 76 that I use as mine and it runs continuously until you hit the mouse or key after it starts.
> 
> DarK LorD


Thanks DKL,  I'll give a whirl! Your vintage kenpo tape sounds pretty cool.  Wonder who's in it????

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 19, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> Thanks DKL, I'll give a whirl! Your vintage kenpo tape sounds pretty cool. Wonder who's in it????
> 
> Donna :ultracool


A very young Frank Trejo and a few others, you probably wouldn't recognize their names and I can't remember most of them LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 19, 2004)

Dark Kenpo Lord said:
			
		

> A very young Frank Trejo and a few others, you probably wouldn't recognize their names and I can't remember most of them LOL.
> 
> DarK LorD


Back in the day - Eh?  Mr. Trejo, wow, i've seen some photos of him way back when and  - well - he's just awesome!  I can't even imagine what it must have been like in those days to train in kenpo.  Have a great evening DKL!

Donna :ultracool


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Aug 19, 2004)

My ex (Former Kenpoist, introduced me to the lifestyle) told me that Mr. Speakman did many more techs with the sticks on the couch, but it ended up cut with a lop of..five..swords ifn' I remember right. She claimes he almost walked out due to it. I've memorized the dialouge to this movie. I love this movie. I blame this movie! HEHE


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 19, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> I hope Mr. Conaster gets a chance to respond to this thread and maybe add some insight into what the thoughts were on the choreography of the form and also what was "left behind" in the actual film.
> Thanks again, Good Journey, Kenpo Mama (Donna) :asian:


  Thanks for asking.....  The "form" in The Perfect Weapon as already been stated  is not really a form at all but rather what Mr. Parker called "babbling with  motion" as Mr. Billings stated it was more or less a combination of several  forms or techniques woven together into what ... I guess you could call a "form"  loosely.  I never thought of it as a form..... but I guess you could do it for  fun.    All of our traditional curriculum has much thought in it  and done for a reason... but this "exercise" that appeared in the movie was a  result of learning many of those and creating a sequence for fun..... err a  movie. LOL....... this can be/is done today many times for tournaments and  pleasure by many.

 As to "behind the scenes" info on the film or cuts that  didn't make the production... I have none.... I was not on set.  sorry..... 

 :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 20, 2004)

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Thanks for asking..... The "form" in The Perfect Weapon as already been stated is not really a form at all but rather what Mr. Parker called "babbling with motion" as Mr. Billings stated it was more or less a combination of several forms or techniques woven together into what ... I guess you could call a "form" loosely. I never thought of it as a form..... but I guess you could do it for fun.  All of our traditional curriculum has much thought in it and done for a reason... but this "exercise" that appeared in the movie was a result of learning many of those and creating a sequence for fun..... err a movie. LOL....... this can be/is done today many times for tournaments and pleasure by many.
> 
> As to "behind the scenes" info on the film or cuts that didn't make the production... I have none.... I was not on set. sorry.....
> 
> :asian:


Thank you Mr. Conaster for responding and sharing your thoughts on this ...errr -  form.  I like Mr. Parker's reference to "babbling with motion".  I guess loosely i have formulated my own thoughts on this fun exercise, "The Perfect Weapon" showing the defenses against gun, knife & club attacks, and adding some other kenpo classic techs to show that the individual performer in essence becomes the Perfect Weapon using the empty handed techs.

Well that's just my opinion of the motion depicted...  and it really is cool to watch.  Thank you again,

Respectfully,

Kenpo Mama (Donna) :asian:


----------



## Mark Weiser (Aug 20, 2004)

I have the Theme song imbedded on my Homepage of my Business Website lol. 

http://www.strikefirstcstc.com/


----------



## DeLamar.J (Aug 20, 2004)

I love it when he whips out those double sticks and starts spanking those guys in the factory. Great movie.  :whip:


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 20, 2004)

I always hated that film. I went to see it on opening night...a couple kenpo legends were there...I liked that it was something SGM EKP worked on, and that they had the dedication at the end...but hated the film. Mostly, I think, because I couldn't stand the actor. Egotist, with a Capital E; newcomer on the scene in kenpo, and passing himself off as the new bomb in kenpo leadership since Mr. Parkers passing, simply because he was in a kenpo flick, with SGM's input.  Apparently, he didn't get the memo that there were guys who had beeen in kenpo since before Speakman was born, and they were not arrogant enough to claim any thrones, much less an upstart newcomer with more attitude than skill.

My own perspective.

Hate away,

Dave


----------



## rmcrobertson (Aug 20, 2004)

My three favorite moments in a film that, I confess, I enjoyed:

1) Whirling the fingers above the head (a moment of goofiness that I've seen at at least two tournaments now) in the, "Capturing the Storm," section of the Long 6-like form that starts the movie;
2) Destroying the guy's pottery shop in order to save it;

3) The concept of defeating James Lew.


The horrible truth: "Above the Law," was a better flick.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 21, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> My own perspective.
> 
> Hate away,
> 
> Dave


Hey Dave,

You're entitled to your opinion of the film.  Sounds like you've been around awhile, do you have any insights on the form you'd be willing to share, beyond your critique of the film amd its star?

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 21, 2004)

rmcrobertson said:
			
		

> My three favorite moments in a film that, I confess, I enjoyed:
> 
> 1) Whirling the fingers above the head (a moment of goofiness that I've seen at at least two tournaments now) in the, "Capturing the Storm," section of the Long 6-like form that starts the movie;
> 2) Destroying the guy's pottery shop in order to save it;
> ...


Hey Robert,

I too enjoyed it!  I love your reference to "capturing the storm".  When my instructor showed it to me, i said - OH, that's what's he's doing!!!!!  I could imagine that this would get kinda' funky looking, if done too quickly or without intention.

I get a real kick out of the pottery shop scene - especially when he turns around to kim, mid-fight and says - "what the hell is going on here?"

Thanks for sharing Robert.

Kenpo Mama (Donna) :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 21, 2004)

DeLamar.J said:
			
		

> I love it when he whips out those double sticks and starts spanking those guys in the factory. Great movie. :whip:


 
Awesome scene!  I love the scene at the end when the propane tank gets punctured and he throws the chain links at the tank and BOOM, goodbye Tanaka!!!

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## Dark Kenpo Lord (Aug 21, 2004)

Kembudo-Kai Kempoka said:
			
		

> I always hated that film. I went to see it on opening night...a couple kenpo legends were there...I liked that it was something SGM EKP worked on, and that they had the dedication at the end...but hated the film. Mostly, I think, because I couldn't stand the actor. Egotist, with a Capital E; newcomer on the scene in kenpo, and passing himself off as the new bomb in kenpo leadership since Mr. Parkers passing, simply because he was in a kenpo flick, with SGM's input. Apparently, he didn't get the memo that there were guys who had beeen in kenpo since before Speakman was born, and they were not arrogant enough to claim any thrones, much less an upstart newcomer with more attitude than skill.
> 
> My own perspective.
> 
> ...


Hey Dave, I used to train with Jeff before he made those other silly movies LOL, and he USED TO BE a very nice guy, and very talented.   We hung out at Flaky Jakes after advanced class and had a great time, this was around 88-89.   I still remember Bryan Hawkin's sister as a brown belt, man could she move.    After "The Perfect Weapon" he just seemed to turn into a real *** and seems to have lost most of his abilities from what I saw a couple of  years ago.   We are definitely on the same page with this guy LOL.

DarK LorD


----------



## dragongirl (Aug 21, 2004)

Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. I think i could watch jeff speakman all day...


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 21, 2004)

dragongirl said:
			
		

> Thank you. Thank you. Thank you. I think i could watch jeff speakman all day...


Hey there dragongirl!  And as a special reward for the great job on your Brown 1 test last night, you should!!!

Congratulations!  artyon: 

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## MisterMike (Aug 21, 2004)

The Perfect Weapon was an attempt to help gt Kenpo even more into the public eye. I thought is was a great movie as far as action movies go, but don't take notes on the moves in place of your formal training.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Aug 21, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> The Perfect Weapon was an attempt to help get Kenpo more into the public eye. I thought is was a great movie as far as action movies go, but don't take notes on the moves in place of your formal training.


 I agree, Good advice!

 :asian:


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Aug 21, 2004)

MisterMike said:
			
		

> The Perfect Weapon was an attempt to help gt Kenpo even more into the public eye. I thought is was a great movie as far as action movies go, but don't take notes on the moves in place of your formal training.


Hey MisterMike, I agree that the movie did pretty well at bringing kenpo to the public.  I also think it brought people into the kenpo studios for formal training.  I don't believe untrained folks would be able to capture all of the kenpo techniques depicted in the film without seeking out formal training - no matter how much they slow the tape down.

Learning the form has been a fun addition to my formal training routine.

Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Kenpo Mama :ultracool


----------



## satans.barber (Aug 23, 2004)

I wonder why SGM Parker didn't take a part in the film himself? I know he would have been busy at the time the film was made, but for instance the part of the kempo instructor is only 2 small scenes really, I think it would have been great if he has played that role.

Ian.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Aug 23, 2004)

Gee Robertson.  We agree on something - at last.

Dragongirl - glad you found it.  And yes, you were terrific during your test.  It goes to show all your hard work (and worrying, but we can work on THAT) paid off. Glad I could be there with you. KT


----------



## pete (Aug 24, 2004)

Kenpo Mama said:
			
		

> ...defenses against gun, knife & club attacks, and adding some other kenpo classic techs to show that the individual in essence becomes the Perfect Weapon


nice job... looks like we may have a theme


----------



## XtremeJ_AKKI (Aug 25, 2004)

Can anyone convert/post or provide a clip of the ESPN performance Speakman did? I know I'm not the only one who'd love to see the entire " form " from one angle.......


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey all!  The Perfect Weapon is on today (check your cable listings for MAX) for those of you who have never seen it, tune in or for those of you that MUST see it again!

Have a great weekend!

Donna


----------

